# The beautiful city of London, Ontario in winter



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

London, Ontario
Metropolitan population: 465,720


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool!  

must look beautiful in autumn and spring


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

I like this town, look very idylic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictures of London.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix and tour.
Thanks


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice architecture and pics


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Holy shit, London looks awesome. I've always had this aversion towards the city, but it was always baseless. I've only been there a handful of times, and never downtown.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Amazing and incredible pics there, flar. You outdid yourself there, you got almost all of downtown, EVERYTHING in the city centre, a perfect day, and you deserve a hand for that. :applause: I think it's better than my photo collection, and mine is pretty good. Awesome work!

I'll be doing a night tour this weekend when I'm @ the Knights game, look out for those, now that I have my tripod!  It should be GOOD!


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

London's downtown has made a truly remarkable comeback in the last 5 years. 
The best thing about downtown London is the people. All those urban streets showed lots of pedestrian traffic.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

I found downtown London much the same as when I lived there from 1994-2002. They added the JLC and some residential highrises and refilled the Galleria with better things (the Library is nice) but otherwise the shops and restaurants were almost the same. I see they renovated the Brunswick Tavern, that used to be my favourite dive.

It has always been a good city to live in. I imagine they still have festivals in Victoria Park almost every weekend during the summer.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful atmosphy


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Great pics! For those of us who have never been there, they offer a wonderful glimpse of the city. A couple 500 foot towers would add really make it seem larger than 450+ thousand...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I still haven't been there!


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Definitely a beautiful city... when I went there last summer I had to ask myself "Why did I not know this place existed?" It's like the ideal small/medium-size city... loved it.


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

canada is so active these days hehe

beautiful canada!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

I've always liked downtown London and it has so much more potential.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Not too big, not too small, just right.

And by the way, there's a fantastic Chinese buffet on Wellington I think it is. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## PakPanjabi (Mar 30, 2007)

thats the thing i love about this forum, u can see wonderful places all over the world, and so good pics which u woudnt find searing on google, thanks for sharing, nice to see the "other" London


----------



## polelum (Mar 28, 2007)

Good job! Thank you for nice pictures!


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

why it is named after the british capital?!....real LONDON is unique-one and only and it is in UK...so will be nice to change it. *my opinion


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Take a look at a map of southern Ontario sometime. You'll notice that 'London' isn't the only town or city with a 'European' name. Take a minute to think about why this might be. It really isn't THAT hard to figure out.

Great pictures, flar. London is looking good.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

archy_ said:


> why it is named after the british capital?!....real LONDON is unique-one and only and it is in UK...so will be nice to change it. *my opinion


Lots of English speaking countries (and commonwealth countries) have cities named after UK cities e.g Canada, USA, Austrailia, South Africa etc etc.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I suppose it's just because the original London is so much bigger and better known than London, Ontario that people think it's strange/wrong to have another city of the same name. However, there are plenty of examples where the newer city is better known than the one it's named after: Boston, Massachusetts is better known than the original Boston, England; Perth, Western Australia is better known globally than Perth, Scotland; and the most obvious one is New York is better known than York.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Many names in London, Ontario are copied from London, England. The river is named Thames, the market is named Covent Garden, there are streets named Pall Mall and Piccadilly, it's located in the county of Middlesex, etc...


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

archy_ said:


> why it is named after the british capital?!....real LONDON is unique-one and only and it is in UK...so will be nice to change it. *my opinion


:rofl: whatever.


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

flar said:


> Many names in London, Ontario are copied from London, England. The river is named Thames, the market is named Covent Garden, there are streets named Pall Mall and Piccadilly, it's located in the county of Middlesex, etc...


very original...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm amazed that people seem unaware of the colonial practice of naming a new world town after an old European one. I suppose we had better inform the city of New York that it must find a new name. 

Great picture thread! I have been looking for good pics of London, Ont and these are them!


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Taller said:


> I'm amazed that people seem unaware of the colonial practice of naming a new world town after an old European one. I suppose we had better inform the city of New York that it must find a new name.


exactly what i thought reading it! 

oh and great pics of course, never heard about the city before but it looks really idyllic and must be a great place to live!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic pleace. Congratulation for your pics!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great looking city. However, I am so glad that I moved to Miami. Winter is a real drag.


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Great looking city. However, I am so glad that I moved to Miami. Winter is a real drag.



What? :crazy:
how can you not like winter? i would love to have winter for 12 months a year
and the weather in Miami is awful uke: hot + humidity all year around
i'd rather jumpo off a bridge


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll take the warm weather, thanks!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow that's amazing! I wasn't expecting that. It's such a beautiful mix of the old and new, a real development success story. I'll have to visit next time I'm in Canada.


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

flar said:


> Many names in London, Ontario are copied from London, England. The river is named Thames, the market is named Covent Garden, there are streets named Pall Mall and Piccadilly, it's located in the county of Middlesex, etc...


Haha I know. 

I'm a Londoner (Ontarian of course) and Laughed my head off when I realized how much my London had copied the real London when I visited. 

Hey..i'm in Hyde Park..Piccadilly, etc etc.

Quite neat.

Oh yeah, Hyde Park in London, Ontario has NOTHING on Hyde Park in London, England


----------



## 416MGT (Oct 21, 2007)

looking good kay:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have heard of this city, but I had no idea it had such a great skyline.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've only been there once, but was struck by how prosperous and perfect it was. Any one have photos of the UWO campus? It's one of most impressive university campuses in the country. London really is the quintessential Canadian town. Go Mustangs!


----------

